# Rocky mouth?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Is it worth fishing the mouth of the Rocky, and is there a pier. Or am i better off just fishing the river? thanks for any replys


----------



## BMS (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont think there is a way to get to the mouth without a boat. most of the area by the mouth is private. private beach on lakewood side and a cliff on the rocky river side.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Alright. Ill probably just hit the river then with jigs and maggots. thanks


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Private on the east side unless you know someone who lives in the yacht club or in the clifton neighborhood up the hill. I have access but rarely fish there due to the lack of available shoreline near good water. You can't fish on the breakwall (adjacent to deeper water) - only from above the metal wall. There is a wadeable shelf on the west side near the cliff (and legal to fish) if you can get out there. A small boat/canoe can do well, with the safety gear necessary for Erie (more than needed on the inland lakes). Easier to drive east to the Grand where you have great access on both sides of the river.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Im going to hit it unless the water is to high. If you see someone with a lehman hat on its me. Ill probably be fishing the marina area.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I grew up close to the mouth of the Rocky River, along the west channel.
The big problem is that the west side of the mouth is pure shale cliff. The east side is the breakwall, and you can only access it on foot through the Clifton lagoon area (private access only). The north arm of the Cleveland Yacht Club does not go far enough into the mouth to really get you to any staging fish, and it is accessible by members only.
The mouth of the Rocky River is not really much deeper than the main (east) channel - only 6-10 ft of water - until you get beyond the cliff point on the west side. It's also a mud/silt bottom.
As previous posters have said, a boat is really the best bet for fishing this area.
For the poster who suggested walking on the small (submerged) shale ledge to the point of the cliff - I would highly discourage this at this time of year. Water visibility is poor, the water is getting cold, and if you fall in there is little boat traffic to help haul you out. Any significant waves will make this location more treacherous than it already is.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

1mecheng said:


> For the poster who suggested walking on the small (submerged) shale ledge to the point of the cliff - I would highly discourage this at this time of year. Water visibility is poor, the water is getting cold, and if you fall in there is little boat traffic to help haul you out. Any significant waves will make this location more treacherous than it already is.


Agreed. South wind and knowledge of the area. Same rules as wading any area on the lakeshore. Also helps to wear a hardhat since stuff often falls from the cliff. I have fished there from a canoe (canoed to there, waded near the shoreline) in the past with success under the right conditions. Have also fished that area in a float tube early in the season, launched from the east side (private).

It's unfortuate that the breakwall at the mouth is private. Some deeper water near the end of the wall.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Well I went. I just fished the marina area. Nothing at all, nobody else was doing any good. I only fished 2 hours and saw only 2 fish roll. I was wondering if anyone would be willing enough to maybe show me and my dad the odds and ends of steelhead fishing? We will be willing to buy the bait and whatever is needed. We have just not had any luck at all the three times we have tried, and we are barely up in cleveland during the season so we just thought that we'd try to maybe get a good trip in and learn what to do and what to look for. If anyone is interested just answer back


----------

